# Mail perdu par la fonction "reconstruire"



## manon747 (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros, gros problème, j'ai cliqué par erreur sur la fonction "reconstruire" dans le menu Bal de mail malgré que j'ai quitté tout de suite le temps que le programme se ferme beacoup de mes mails étaient absents !
il y aurait il moyen de les récupérer et si oui comment (précisément car je suis nul en fonction avancées d'ordinateur) 
S'il vous plaît quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ?? :rose::rose::rose:

Merci beaucoup


----------



## twinworld (13 Juillet 2010)

allez, j'essaie : pas de sauvegarde Time Machine ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2010)

Si tu fais reconstruire (de nouveau) ça ne marche pas ? (tu quittes et tu relances Mail)

Autrement essaie (Mail fermé) en déplaçant sur le bureau le fichier "Envelope Index" qui se trouve dans ta petite maison / bibliothèque / Mail; tu relances Mail


----------



## manon747 (14 Juillet 2010)

MERCIIII  
Un grand merci a twinworld de m'avoir répondu et a Sly 54 pour votre super conseil ça a marché !
vous êtes géniaux :king:

Mille bisous a vous 
Manon


----------



## schwebb (14 Juillet 2010)

La prochaine fois que tu lances une reconstruction, évite de quitter Mail quand elle est en cours, comme tu l'as fait; c'est peut-être bien de là qu'est venu ton problème.


----------



## AikiMac (14 Juillet 2010)

Maintenant que ton problème est réglé, tu peux aider d'autres membres à trouver leurs réponses en mettant ton sujet comme "*RESOLU*" (menu "outils de la discussion" ). 

Merci. 

De plus je pense que ce sujet aurait dû être posté dans le forum _Internet et Réseau_.
Un modérateur venant à passer par là pourra déplacer le sujet ?


----------



## manon747 (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos conseils 
par contre je suis nouvelle et je ne connais pas encore très la façon dont le forum marche 
j'étais tellement paniquée car j'avais des mails super importants que j'ai pas fais attention si il y avait une rubrique "internet" 
mille excuses 
bisous a tous 
Manon


----------



## AikiMac (14 Juillet 2010)

Pas de problème... Ne t'inquiète pas, c'est aussi en faisant des erreurs (mais pas trop quand même) qu'on apprend.
Les messages qui te semblent un peu directifs ne sont pas là forcément pour t'engueuler mais pour te guider et t'indiquer la bonne marche à suivre 

A bientôt sur le forum


----------

